
Ask HN: Where were you 5 years ago? Today? Where do you want to be in 5 years? - webmaven
People get asked where they want to be in five years, but an answer stripped of context isn&#x27;t all that informative.<p>eg. If you are a developer today, and want to be CEO of your own company in 5 years, that doesn&#x27;t mean much unless you also say that you were homeless 5 years ago.<p>So where have you been? Where are you going? And what are you doing in that hand-basket?
======
realPubkey
5 year ago: PHP

now: javascript

in 5 years: javascript

